# The light bulb went on!



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Had a wonderful day with Dakota yesterday. Took her to the park, with a long lead, to practice, sit/stay and come and limited heeling work.

This time I used a tug toy as a motivator. Focus was wonderful - speed was excellent and I even tried a drop on recall - which went very well (only did one of those as I didn't want to push it). Put her in a sit or down stay, walked to the end of the leash and called her to a heel - she targeted my hand and focused on me. I was on cloud nine. The people in the park must have thought I lost it as I was jumping around excited as the dog saying good girl several times.

The light bulb was with me - not the dog. A tug toy is a better motivator for her outside than treats are.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like she has great drive!

I'm just starting to look into training my boy that way. I think he has the drive for it also but I need to learn more about how to bring it out of him!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She sounds like she loves working for the toy! Good for you








I can use the toy in the yard with great recall. Just saw a place at the park we might use to work on recall there. Might give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It's nice when you get that light bulb moment!! and the dogs finally GET IT!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is awesome









I think I need to go to the hardware store to buy more bulbs for Gracie


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you tried to build drive with a "fishing pole"?
This is easy to make yourself and even adult dogs love it. 

1 inch dowel with a hole drilled in the end of it, tie it with rope to either a tug toy or towel or bulap sack for pups) and let the dogs chase it around you.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh man, I purchased one of those poles and it's the best toy ever! Mine is a strong plastic shaft with a nylonish rope that you can attack different toys to, and he hasn't managed to break it yet. It may be an oversized cat toy, but my Kane adores it and it wears them out quick, leaping and running after it. I'd highly, highly recommend toys of those types.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Every dog club tests green dogs out on this to guage their drive. Then they know what they need with bite work and how to go about getting the best response out of them. This also help teach a dog to carry toys around for the first time so is great at building the foundations of bring.


----------

